# Driving from Toronto, Ontario to Fort Lauderdale



## BM243923 (Jan 18, 2010)

This year we are driving to Fort Lauderdale versus flying.  With the cost of rental cars it will be cheaper to drive and have our own car.  We will be down for 2 weeks plus our driving time which is 3 days each way.

My question is should we go through Detroit and down 75 all the way or via Buffalo and take 95.  In the past we have always taken 75 because they say it is safer with the weather.  However every web site I go to says through Buffalo.

Looking for some advise.

Thanks


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 18, 2010)

BM243923 said:


> Looking for some advise.



My MS Streets program advises going thru Buffalo and thence... I-90, I-79, US 19, I-77, I-26, and I-95.
Yeah, its doable in 3 days... but not my cup-o-tea, nor my *ss in that car.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 18, 2010)

Google maps www.maps.google.com suggests crossing at Buffalo, going West to almost Cleveland then south on I-77, joining I-95 in S. Carolina. About 2400 km. Do-able in 3 days, but you'll be happy to arrive.

Jim Ricks


----------



## chriskre (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow!

You really want to come down.  

Not sure I'd drive from Florida to Canada.  I live down here.  

So much time on the road and what if your car breaks down?

That would really suck.   

By the way, I live in Miami and the weather is great right now so hurry up.

How about taking the auto train from Washington DC?  It leaves you in Sanford, FL near Orlando.  Not sure if the numbers work out but it should
would be alot lot less wear and tear on your car.  

Either way, have a safe trip.


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 18, 2010)

Chriskre

We purchased a new car with this trip in mind.

We do not mind driving, if we took the Auto-train it would be very expensive and outway the money we are saving.  We are taking 3 days to arrive in Fort Lauderdale and will have 2 weeks to relax.

Our son and daughter-in-law are flying down with our grandson the first week, then our daughter and friend will be down the second week.

When we were younger and the kids were small, we used to drive straight through.  The trip is about 28 hour, so spread over three days it is not that bad.

Hopefully the weather stays nice, we are arriving February 19th.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 18, 2010)

BM243923 said:


> We purchased a new car with this trip in mind..........
> Hopefully the weather stays nice, we are arriving February 19th.



In a new car then that's a different story.  Gotta break it in somehow, right?

Anyway, it rained yesterday and today is super super sunny and beautiful

so you've got a great goal to shoot for.  I'm sure it will be beautiful in 

February when you get here.

Stay safe and enjoy the new car.  :whoopie:


----------



## charford (Jan 18, 2010)

When I was in Orlando last March break, I saw so many Ontario license plates, that I had to keep reminding myself where I actually was!  OP, did you check airfares with JetBlue out of Buffalo? They are soooo cheap. I was considering driving down for a trip this coming summer, but the cost with gas, wear and tear on the car, hotels etc., would be about the same as flying from BUF and renting a car.


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes I know the flights on Jet Blue are cheap.  I paid for 3 tickets for my kids to come down and join us.  We always fly out of Buffalo, but this time we are choosing to drive.  Have you checked car rentals out lately, they are very high.

My question is would you drive down 75 through Detroit or go through Buffalo down 95.  They used to say 75 was better in the winter, but all the web stes I have checked say go through Buffalo.


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 18, 2010)

BM243923 said:


> Yes I know the flights on Jet Blue are cheap.  I paid for 3 tickets for my kids to come down and join us.  We always fly out of Buffalo, but this time we are choosing to drive.  Have you checked car rentals out lately, they are very high.
> 
> My question is would you drive down 75 through Detroit or go through Buffalo down 95.  They used to say 75 was better in the winter, but all the web stes I have checked say go through Buffalo.



Three years ago we drove to Florida (Port Charlotte, just south of Tampa) from the Hamilton, ON area. We left in a bit of a snowstorm from home, drove through Buffalo, and once through there the weather improved and we were fine.  We slept 2 nights in motels and arrived at our destination in the early afternoon.  Therefore, yes I'd recommend going through Buffalo.


----------



## moonstone (Jan 18, 2010)

Ben - we have been driving from north of Toronto to various points on the east coast of Florida for over 30 yrs. Dh is a very relaxed driver & we get an early (5-6am) start the 1st day & drive until about 11pm which usually puts us in Georgia. We are in St Augustine by lunchtime or Ft.Lauderdale by suppertime the next day -even when we had 3 kids in tow. We always cross at Ft.Erie & take I-90 to Erie PA then down I-79, US 19, I-77, & I-26 to I-95. The northern part (Pittsburg to Virginia -N Carolina state line) is hilly & if the weather is wet/snowy you could be in for a white knuckle drive. We also have CAA which is partnered with AAA and so far have not needed them. As you said even getting the cheap flights out of Buffalo combined with the high rental car rates makes driving your own car more attractive. Besides we enjoy the drive & scenery and consider it part of our vacation.
Enjoy your trip - we leave Mar 27th for our biannual trip to the sunny south!
~Diane


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.  I guess we will try the route through Buffalo.

Thanks again


----------



## neash (Jan 18, 2010)

*Question for the OP*

This may be off topic , but I would like to know how you plan your hotel stays for the travel nights. Do you book them in advance, or just stop wherever and whenever you are tired and need to rest? Do you get good rates? 

Last time I tried this on a long driving trip, the hotel stay each way turned out such that, we would have been better off flying.

Thanks


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 18, 2010)

We just drive until we get tired.  I am very frugile when it comes to hotels on route.  All we need is clean and do not pay a lot for accommodation.  We check the advertisement boards on the highway and find something reasonable.


----------



## chicklet (Jan 18, 2010)

We pretty much always drive down to florida.  We just got back at Christmas in Daytona.  We always cross at the Detroit border and travel I75 because for me as a secondary driver i don't really need any direction since it is pretty much straight.  That being said we did get cheap flights for 4 of us in April flying from Buffalo to Ft. Lauderdale.  We will be heading down again in March for 2 weeks...don't know exactly where we will be going since i travel on last calls....hopefully as far south as possible.  I get my triptic from CAA or use Dave's I75 book....great book for showing gas stations/places to stop and eat.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## YeongWoo (Jan 18, 2010)

*I always avoid I-95*

Sounds like everyone else has you going I-95 but mark me down for the road less travelled.  I think it will be a more enjoyable trip.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 18, 2010)

YeongWoo said:


> Sounds like everyone else has you going I-95 but mark me down for the road less travelled.  I think it will be a more enjoyable trip.



If "the road less travelled" means I-75 between Atlanta & Valdosta... boring.
Sorry, but I've driven that stretch too many times.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not sure I-75 is any better than I-95.  Both are trafficy and boring.

Nancy


----------



## BarCol (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi there Ben - we are also in Newmarket - over near Leslie Street north of Davis - that said, you didn't indicate when you would be driving to FL - and I believe that may also determine which route you choose to take (along with a deicison made not more than 24 hours in advance based on a weather channel and weather radar).  If it looks likes iffy weather and especially if snow is predicted then we take I 75, which while boring means that you are south of Lexington KY before you hit the mountains, hence your chance of having rain rather than snow is improved, however chnces of fog on that route increases.  If you take the Buffalo route then the drive from Buffalo to Erie can be treacherous then you're fine until just north of Pittsburgh down to Beckley or even a little farther south when you are in mountains (or at least steep hills and lots of twists and turns) and at a more northern location which generally means snow/ice not rain.  Also *I *really dislike the traffic on I95.  I alsoprefer I75 because ofthe great Dave Hunter (SP) book Along the I75 - wouldn't travel without it.

When we go down we usually get a jump start the night before and travel to atleast Windsor or even into Ohio, then then next night Sweetwater, then FL.  My boss OTOH drives the I 75 route a couple foof times a year - they leave from TO about 4:00 a.m. and drive to Sweetwater, stay overnight and then next day they're at his inlaws in St. Pete's.  Regardless - have a good vacation and drive safely


----------



## Dori (Jan 18, 2010)

We are headed down to Orlando this Friday.  :whoopie: We always check the night before we leave, and if the weather isn't t too bad, we prefer driving to Erie, Pennsylvania, and then south on 77, 79.  Our first stop is usually Beckley, and the 2nd night we are somewhere in Georgia.  

Make sure you stop at the rest areas to pick up the motel coupon books, as you can save quite a bit through their discounts.

Have a safe trip.

Dori


----------



## CSB (Jan 18, 2010)

Dori, have a nice trip down south and we'll see you at the next TUG meeting in the spring.

Cindy


----------



## RDB (Jan 18, 2010)

Dori said:


> We are headed down... south on 77, 79.  Our first stop is usually Beckley, and the 2nd night we are somewhere in Georgia.  ...Have a safe trip.
> 
> Dori



Back in '77, Caroll and I roamed around in WV and came close to settling at Spencer.  Reading of you staying at Beckley made me think of suggesting a "cut-across". 

Heading down I-79 in WV, just below Sutton, go south on US-19 to pick up I-77 just south of Bradley. US-19 saves many miles.  You don't have to go west to Charleston and then back east to Beckley.

------------
Robert


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 18, 2010)

I've been doing this trip for 30 years or more as I stay in Ft Laud 4 wks from mid Feb and want my own car -- which I load up with a good audio book for the trip.  

Experience has taught me NOT to take the 79 route from Buffalo-Erie due to lake effect snowstorms that don't even get mention in Toronto weather forecasts ... and then in Beckley you're just asking for trouble.  I got caught there twice - awakened to a foot of snow and trucks and cars ditched out everywhere.  I only like to stay in full service hotels (mainly Marriott for the points) and there are few in convenient parts of this route.  The only advantage IMO is that this route is about 200 miles shorter -- but if there's bad weather you'll quickly find out that they don't know how to handle snow down there!  I also find there are several highway changes to make -- with 75 you just take it Orlando.

My route is Toronto - Detroit - Covington, KY (where I stay at the Marriott Covington) - Atlanta (where there are tons of full service hotels) - Orlando (tons of FS hotels - because it's an easy 3 hour trip on check in day in Ft. Laud).  So I drive big city to big city - avoiding motel life and fast food).  There was a time I did it that way but I was much younger -- today I want the creature comforts of full service.  Seldom do you run into weather probs on 75 and except for the possible problem area of the London snowbelt most trips are uneventful weather wise.  Still, I find London less problem than what you could find under the lakes with lake effect snow.  Coming home, I do exactly the reverse ... checking out at 10 am to a short drive to Orlando the first day, then Atlanta, Covington and Toronto.  Figure on 33 hours for the drive...or 30 the 79 way.

Other than winter, I'd drive the quicker route ... 79 etc.

Brian


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I will stay with going through Detroit and down 75.  I know the CAA used to recommend this route for winter driving.

Any alternative to taking the Florida Turpike which is close to 40.00 in tolls.

Thanks for all the tips especially the hotel stops Brian.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 19, 2010)

*To Fort Lauderdale*

Another Newmarket snowbird here. We usually take the Buffalo route, I am the sole driver and I find it to be more interesting. 
 We leave Thursday about 6:00 pm, cross at Fort Erie after doing our shopping and getting that last cup of Timmy's. Drive until south of Pittsburgh, go all day on day 2, end up in south Georgia about 1 hour north of Florida, end up in Lauderdale around check-in time on Saturday.
 I will often take I-75 on the way home, by then we are tired, and scenery & places of interest are not as important.
 Hope this helps!

pam


----------



## RDB (Jan 19, 2010)

BM243923 said:


> I think I will stay with going through Detroit and down 75.  ... *Any alternative to taking the Florida Turnpike which is close to 40.00 in tolls.*  ...



Just south of I-10 (in FL) exit through Lake City and follow Route 100 through Starke, Palatka and near Bunnell get unto I-95 at Exit 284 (near Ormond Beach).
That may take a bit longer but you keep the $40 (tolls) in your pocket.

Do not exceed the speed limit on Route 100!!!


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 20, 2010)

Ben, I think you should consider getting yourself a Garmin NUVI.  If not for the maps and directions, then for the listings of motels and restaurants.  It makes it so much easier to see where your favorites are, plus you can call ahead to check for vacancies.


----------



## RDB (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by BM243923  
I think I will stay with going through Detroit and down 75. ... *Any alternative to taking the Florida Turnpike which is close to 40.00 in tolls.* ... 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just south of I-10 (in FL) exit through Lake City and follow Route 100 through Starke, Palatka and near Bunnell get unto I-95 at Exit 284 (near Ormond Beach).
That may take a bit longer but you keep the $40 (tolls) in your pocket.

Do not exceed the speed limit on Route 100!!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Do any of you use FL 100 to cross between I-75 and I-95?*


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 21, 2010)

RDB said:


> *Do any of you use FL 100 to cross between I-75 and I-95?*



If you stay on I75 it takes you right to Ft Lauderdale - no need to hit I95.


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sea Six if I stayed on 75 would that not at considerable more time to the trip since 75 goes along the Gulf Coast then back across to Lauderdale.


----------



## RDB (Jan 21, 2010)

*Driving Florida getting to Ft Lauderdale*

I was trying to point out yet another way of going without using the toll road.


We lived at Pensacola and my parents lived at Okeechobee, years ago. 

Caroll's people lived at Anna Maria Island and now at Holiday.

We moved to Michigan for awhile. We now live on east coast of Virginia.

We try going and coming different ways, to experience various parts of Florida and our country.

We have gone around the south of Lake Okeechobee, or jig jogged through Zephyrhills and Hayes City.

We have done the I-75 all the way. Not a bad way of going if you wish to avoid I-95 traffic and the tolls.

You may also go super highway I-10 between I-75 and 95.


----------



## RDB (Jan 21, 2010)

BM243923 said:


> Sea Six if I stayed on 75 would that not at considerable more time to the trip since 75 goes along the Gulf Coast then back across to Lauderdale.



Ben, 
Figure 80 miles and 1 hr 20 minutes. Not bad considering the $40 saved, especially on the return trip.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 22, 2010)

Plus I75 in SW Fla is a lot easier drive than I95 on the east coast.  Unless you take the turnpike, I'm not aware of a better way to get there.


----------



## Dori (Jan 22, 2010)

We are on the road now.  We drove 79 from Erie to Fairmont, West Virginia today. The weather has been very kind to us- nary a drop of snow or rain. Now we just need to get through the mountains tomorrow. and we are home free.

Dori


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just an update on our plans for our upcoming trip to Fort Lauderdale.

We have decided to try to Auto-train this time.  It is a 10 hour drive as per mapquest to the train. 

My decision was based on $400.00 in fuel costs, minimum 300.00 in hotels plus the wear and tear on our car and us.  

The auto-train costs $660.00 return and we will have use of our car.

Thanks everybody for your advise.


----------



## Dori (Jan 27, 2010)

Our fuel bill for the trip down, in our Hyundai Elantra, was $102. The trip was very good- the weather was great.

Dori


----------

